# Help setting up multiple iPhones



## cmd12188 (Jul 6, 2007)

I work at an alarm company that installs and services fire and burg systems for residential and commercial establishments. We have 5 techs in the field who will be receiving iPhones in order to be able to receive service tickets via e-mail, at which point they would fill them out and e-mail them back to the office, so I'm more or less just looking for some advice on how to handle the administration of the phones.

My options are:
1) Setup all 5 iPhones onto my active directory user account at work, and move forward from there. (the only problem with this is that each phone would be synced automatically with the same content)

2) By holding down the shift key and then opening iTunes, i can create multiple accounts, so theoretically, I can create a different iTunes account for each of the five iPhones within my own active directory user account.

3) Using active directory, i can setup an individual user account on my server for each technician receiving an iPhone, as to keep each account completely separate from one another.

What do you suggest is the best option to move forward with?


----------

